# The college Boys Clubhouse



## effmaster (Mar 7, 2008)

*The college Education clubhouse*

Just like the article states, trhis is the college boys clubhouse.This clubhouse is for anyone to join up that is either A.) in college right now. or B.) a college graduate.
Im interested to see how many people in this website actually went to college. 

im pretty sure its safe to say that the majority of people on here (excuse the teenagers of TPU clubhouse lol) on this website meet either A or B so this should be a fun clubhouse for most people to join.

Just list what college(s) or University(s) that you have attended or that you are currently attending right now. 
If you have already graduated list the times from when you started college to when you finished up your degree(s).
If you are in college right now list when you started there.
Also please list the degree(s) that you have received or are working toward.....

1.) *Effmaster*:
Calhoun Community College 
Started August 2007 to present
Degree(s) im studying for: Im both working towards an Associates Degree in Drafting Technologies (gotta give credit to AutoCAD I heart that program to death lol) as well as getting as many core credits as I can to work towards getting a Bachelors Degree in Engineering when I transfer to a four year college of my choice (University of Tennessee or Auburn I still havent fully decided yet.)
2.) *Azazel*:
University of Westminster
Degree in Business managment
3.) *Snake05*:
University of Arkansas Fayetteville, AR
Junior (Started Fall 05)
(currently in a Co-op engineering job at Union Pacific Railroad, doing you're beloved AutoCAD)
B.S. in Mechanical Engineering
4.) *Zekrahminator*:
I'm going to go to Elms in August 2008 in pursuit of a degree in elementary education
5.) *creatre*:
Arizona State University
Class of 2011, started this past fall ('07)
Mechanical Engineering
6.) *[I.R.A] FBi*:
University College of the Caribbean.
Doing Management Info Systems
7.) *Imperialreign*:
Tidewater Community College (TCC Virginia Beach campus):
Associate's degree in Automotive Technology; graduated Dec 05
currently attending:
Tidewater Community College (TCC Chesapeake campus) / University of Virginia @ TCC for a Bachelor's degree in Mechanical Engineering
will transfer to a different university for a 2 year specialization to turn the BA into a Master's degree in Automotive Engineering
8.) *magibeg*:
Georgian College/Laurentian University
3rd year Computer Programmer Analyst (CPA)
9.) *Murasame*:
L.A. Trade Tech
1st year Micro computer technincian
10.) *Fatforester*:
Majoring in Aerospace and Mechanical Engineering at the University of Tennessee
11.) *mlee49*:
University of Kansas-Electrical Engineering!
two years strong baby! 
Currently-
Engineering Physics II
C++ Programming
12.) *dccool879*:
University of North Carolina at Wilmington, doing computer science. Probably will transfer to NC State, just finished transfer app. UNCW is butt easy but HeLLa TiGhT! maybe not crazy as Arizona State haha I hear that place is nuts. class of 2011!!!!
13.) *btarunner*:
Kasturba Medical College, Manipal Academy of Higher Education, Manipal University, Karnataka, India.
Done: MBBS (Bachelors in Medicine and Surgery) + Internship at the KMC Hospital.
To do: Post Graduation, MCh. Masters in General Surgery (Can't say, the PG eligibility exams up late this month thru end of April across various universities determine which specialisation I pick).
14.) *pinchy*:
University of Technology, Sydney
Course: Bachelor of Information Technology
15.) *Danish Devil*:
I'm currently at Pepperdine University and started in 2007. 
I am majoring in Business Administration and minoring in Spanish Literature and possibly Industrial/Organizational Psychology. 
Why you ask? To become a Police Officer.
16.) *Erocker*:
Milwaukee Area Technical College: Associates Degree in Commercial Art
University of Wisconsin - Milwaukee: (I miss Bruce Pearl) Bachelor's Degree in Applied Arts (Painting, Drawing)
Working on Masters Degree in Art.
17.) *WarEagleAU*:
Drake State Technical College, Huntsville AL
Went right out of highschool in summer of 1997.
Majored in Architectural Drafting (Residential) with some work in mechanical design
Minor in Computer Programming.
Graduated in 1999 about 4 months before my two years was up!!! Hoozah!!
18.) *Paulieg*:
Broome Community College, Binghamton NY 1992-1993 AA Psychology
3 years off to work
SUNY Cortland, Cortland NY Recreation Education 1996-1997
Went back to work for 3 years
NYU, New York City. BS Psychology 2003
I've also taken some Graduate classes at UK. We lived there for a year
19.) f*arlex85*: 
I'm a senior at Georgia State. 
BS Psychology
I'll be done in August.
20.)*Ex_ReVeN*:
University of Technology, Sydney.
Degree in design and visual communication.
21.) *Department76*:
B.S. Electrical Engineering - Dec. 2009 (I'm currently a junior)
22.) *Shizelbs*: 
Washington State University, 2005, Doctor of Pharmacy
23.) *Polaris573*:
University of Arkansas, Fayetteville.
Working on B.S. in Biology.


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 7, 2008)

Boo Auburn.  Basketball is playing them tomorrow.

University of Arkansas in Fayetteville (UofA Main Campus)
Started in 2005 and have one year to go.
Working on a B.S. in Biology

Classes this semester:
Food Microbiology Lab and Lecture
Physics II Lab and Lecture
Bibliographic Practicum
Intermediate German II

(Not a member don't add me to any lists.  I don't join these clubs)


----------



## Azazel (Mar 7, 2008)

im going to university in a few months does that count

anyway il be going to the university of Westminster..il be doing a business management degree


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 7, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> Boo Auburn.
> Intermediate German II



Hell yes!!

University of Arkansas Fayetteville, AR
Junior (Started Fall 05)
(currently in a Co-op engineering job at Union Pacific Railroad, doing you're beloved AutoCAD)
B.S. in Mechanical Engineering
Not in any classes right now due to job, but will return to campus in August.


----------



## effmaster (Mar 7, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> (Not a member don't add me to any lists.  I don't join these clubs)



Are mods not allowed to join clubhouses or something???
Or is it just frowned upon by Wizzard? or what?


----------



## panchoman (Mar 7, 2008)

mods just like to remain neutral and not associate with clubs and groups usually.. though i remember solaris joined the amd club when it was still around way back. 

also.. i hope you dont think that many of the tpu adults didn't go to college :shadedshu


----------



## effmaster (Mar 7, 2008)

panchoman said:


> mods just like to remain neutral and not associate with clubs and groups usually.. though i remember solaris joined the amd club when it was still around way back.
> 
> also.. i hope you dont think that many of the tpu adults didn't go to college :shadedshu



I never once said that which is why this clubhouse is open to both people that have graduated and those that are currently in college.
I thought Solaris was done being a moderator?
Plus I was just refferring to seeing what degrees that people on here actually have, not saying that many of them dont have any college education quite the contrary its one of the few ways to actually get a high paying job nowadays


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 7, 2008)

effmaster said:


> Are mods not allowed to join clubhouses or something???
> Or is it just frowned upon by Wizzard? or what?



I just don't like to join them.  I'll participate when I feel like it, but I'm a member of techpowerup not [insert club here].


----------



## effmaster (Mar 7, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> I just don't like to join them.  I'll participate when I feel like it, but I'm a member of techpowerup not [insert club here].



then thats you and thermopalaye both lol
I just figured this clubhouse would help people to associate who best to go to on certain tech questions whether it be how to use a certain software program or whatever.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm going to go to Elms in August 2008 in pursuit of a degree in elementary education, count me in if it'd make you happy .


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh come on.  All the cool people are doing it.


----------



## rick22 (Mar 7, 2008)

Can i join..i went to the bathroom at SCU  so does that count as taking a class..i will give every one a free bump if i can join.....


----------



## effmaster (Mar 7, 2008)

rick22 said:


> Can i join..i went to the bathroom at SCU  so does that count as taking a class..i will give every one a free bump if i can join.....



No you have to have taken classes at some college or another at minimum.


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 7, 2008)

Lavatory Servicing 101?


----------



## rick22 (Mar 7, 2008)

effmaster said:


> No you have to have taken classes at some college or another at minimum.





i did go to  west valley for 2.years...took cake baking  and golf  1 math class and eng class


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 7, 2008)

Thats practically a business major! Just need Underwater Basket Weaving and you're set!


----------



## Creatre (Mar 7, 2008)

Arizona State University

Class of 2011, started this past fall ('07)

Mechanical Engineering


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hell yes! The best major possible!


----------



## Creatre (Mar 7, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> Hell yes! The best major possible!



Hell yeah. Just a little tough!  Next year is going to be so hard, I'm enjoying the somewhat free time while I still have it.


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 7, 2008)

Enjoy that first year, it is the only time you'll enjoy it.  After a while, you get pretty numb to failing stuff, but in the end it is all worth it.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 7, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> Enjoy that first year, it is the only time you'll enjoy it.  After a while, you get pretty numb to failing stuff, but in the end it is all worth it.



Yeah I've figured, since I've already been on the border in 2 classes and pulled it off. Now if I can just pull off this Calculus 1 class. Jeez, the teacher makes the class 10x harder than it should be. Just took a test thursday where I had to do 20 derivative problems, but I had to get above a 85 or I'd fail the class. Oh, and he doesn't give partial credit. Talk about mastery of derivatives. 

BTW nice job on your setup, bet thats nice. I hope I can get somewhat close to your results!


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 7, 2008)

You are going to be derivatives' bitch for the next few years.  Them and their lovers (integrals) are going to be taking up much of your life.  

Thanks. I just got down with the new build about a month ago.  It gets the job done.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 7, 2008)

University College of the Caribbean.

Doing Management Info Systems


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 7, 2008)

what the hell . . .


Tidewater Community College (TCC Virginia Beach campus):
Associate's degree in Automotive Technology; graduated Dec 05

currently attending:
Tidewater Community College (TCC Chesapeake campus) / University of Virginia @ TCC for a Bachelor's degree in Mechanical Engineering

will transfer to a different university for a 2 year specialization to turn the BA into a Master's degree in Automotive Engineering


----------



## magibeg (Mar 7, 2008)

Georgian College/Laurentian University

3rd year Computer Programmer Analyst (CPA)


----------



## Murasame (Mar 7, 2008)

L.A. Trade Tech
1st year Micro computer technincian


----------



## FatForester (Mar 7, 2008)

Majoring in Aerospace and Mechanical Engineering at the University of Tennessee.

Hey effmaster, you should definitely consider UT! The engineering here is top-notch.


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 8, 2008)

FatForester said:


> Hey effmaster, you should definitely consider UT! The engineering here is top-notch.



University of Arkansas is better.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 8, 2008)

come to jamaica mon! irie!


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> University of Arkansas is better.



Agreed! 100% employment rate for ME grads! Plus we didn't lose to Vandy! (just a few other SEC schools)


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 8, 2008)

University of Kansas-Electrical Engineering!

two years strong baby!  
Currently-
   Engineering Physics II
   C++ Programming


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

EE is respectable. Kansas? Ehh


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 8, 2008)

Corn fed Cowboy right?  Yeah there are gamers all across the world!


----------



## dccool879 (Mar 8, 2008)

University of North Carolina at Wilmington, doing computer science. Probably will transfer to NC State, just finished transfer app. UNCW is butt easy but HeLLa TiGhT! maybe not crazy as Arizona State haha I hear that place is nuts. class of 2011!!!!


----------



## Creatre (Mar 8, 2008)

dccool879 said:


> University of North Carolina at Wilmington, doing computer science. Probably will transfer to NC State, just finished transfer app. UNCW is butt easy but HeLLa TiGhT! maybe not crazy as Arizona State haha I hear that place is nuts. class of 2011!!!!



Yeah, you don't know crazy. 

Almost went to UNC at Wilmington btw since I'm from Upstate SC, but decided to go out here to ASU instead!


----------



## dccool879 (Mar 8, 2008)

haha maybe we would have been BFF's


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Corn fed Cowboy right?  Yeah there are gamers all across the world!



Ouch.  That couldn't be any further from the truth.  Never been on a farm in my life.  Just not a fan of Kansas athletics (I was referring to the sports, not the school overall).  No offense buddy.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 8, 2008)

Yeah no problem, could be worse I could be a Missouri student.  But I wouldn't know what a forum was.


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

Amen.  I have an engineering buddy going up there, who I can no long associate myself with...for obvious reasons.


----------



## effmaster (Mar 8, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> University of Arkansas is better.



Thats a big *HAH*


----------



## btarunr (Mar 8, 2008)

Kasturba Medical College, Manipal Academy of Higher Education, Manipal University, 
Karnataka, India.

Done: MBBS (Bachelors in Medicine and Surgery) + Internship at the KMC Hospital.

To do: Post Graduation, MCh. Masters in General Surgery (Can't say, the PG eligibility exams up late this month thru end of April across various universities determine which specialisation I pick).


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

effmaster said:


> Thats a big *HAH*



?? You beg to differ?  If you do not agree, state your case.


----------



## Conti027 (Mar 8, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Arizona State University
> 
> Class of 2011, started this past fall ('07)
> 
> Mechanical Engineering



ASU..For the WIN!!!


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 8, 2008)

Don't expect any of you guys to have heard of it ...but:

University of Technology, Sydney
Course: Bachelor of Information Technology


----------



## effmaster (Mar 8, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> what the hell . . .



What do you mean what the hell!!! ????




FatForester said:


> Hey effmaster, you should definitely consider UT! The engineering here is top-notch.



Yeah I know im seriously considering it but the thing is is that my tech ed teacher (not the one who introduced me to AutoCAD but still the one who taught me most everything I know about AutoCAD) strongly recommended me to go to his Alma Mater of Auburn because the thing of it is is that they have great engineering programs to.
But I really love Tennessee I have always been a sports fan of Tennessee since that is after all my homestate where i was born in (Well technically I was born on Fort Campbell but you get the idea), and I have never really rooted for Auburn to win a game unless it would benefit the Tennessee teams which it rarely would lol.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 8, 2008)

Conti027 said:


> ASU..For the WIN!!!



That's what I'm talking about right here, got myself a buddy! Cheers!


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

Looks like I'm going to have some SEC rivals in here no matter which way you go eff.  I'm not to  sure we can be friends anymore...


----------



## effmaster (Mar 8, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> ?? You beg to differ?  If you do not agree, state your case.



It never snows in North Carolina

Thats why lol. But seriously the out of state tuition would be far to high for me to pay for it.
I kind of have the option to have in-state tuition in both of the universities that im looking at right now since ive lived a very long time in both states. (yes I called their advisors and they said yes they would only charge me for in-state tuition)


----------



## effmaster (Mar 8, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> Looks like I'm going to have some SEC rivals in here no matter which way you go eff.  I'm not to  sure we can be friends anymore...




We can always be friends


----------



## Creatre (Mar 8, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> Looks like I'm going to have some SEC rivals in here no matter which way you go eff.  I'm not to  sure we can be friends anymore...



All my friends from High School go to University of South Carolina. I have one friend that goes to UT. Needless to say, there is a constant battle. SEC is way overrated IMO, however it definitely leads to some intense fights!


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

effmaster said:


> It never snows in North Carolina
> 
> Thats why lol. But seriously the out of state tuition would be far to high for me to pay for it.
> I kind of have the option to have in-state tuition in both of the universities that im looking at right now since ive lived a very long time in both states. (yes I called their advisors and they said yes they would only charge me for in-state tuition)



If you have an ACT score of 28 or above Arkansas normally waves the out of state difference.  Just something to consider


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

Creatre said:


> SEC is way overrated IMO



Uh oh.  Them's fighting words right there.  I figure you must be tired or something or else I'd be a little more defensive.  You are obviously delusional.


----------



## effmaster (Mar 8, 2008)

Creatre said:


> All my friends from High School go to University of South Carolina. I have one friend that goes to UT. Needless to say, there is a constant battle. SEC is way overrated IMO, however it definitely leads to some intense fights!



SEC is not way overrated
Almost all their NCAA football teams were ranked in the top 25 from some time or another last season. The reason we end up doing poorly in the standings is because were such a tough Division that we will often times beat each other up with losses, there is no rivalry quite like SEC games soory but its true my friend.


----------



## effmaster (Mar 8, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> If you have an ACT score of 28 or above Arkansas normally waves the out of state difference.  Just something to consider



Sorry but i scored a 24 my first time and a 26 the second time i took it lol Both times I never studied.
Is it still possible to take the ACT while your still in College??


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

effmaster said:


> Is it still possible to take the ACT while your still in College??



Ahh, bummer.   No, I'm pretty sure that it is a pre-collegiate test.


----------



## effmaster (Mar 8, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> Ahh, bummer.   No, I'm pretty sure that it is a pre-collegiate test.



shadedshu:shadedshu

Also lol I just noticed I said North Carolina when I meant to say Arkansas lol
Wow we really must both be tired if both of us missed that lol.

Edit: Also I have added everyone to the list at the begiining of the page as of this post


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

I saw that, but figured it was just your insanity speaking.  
FYI: As I speak there is an inch of snow (was about 3 earlier) out my window and right down the road (about 50 miles) got 13 inches today alone. It most certainly does snow.  Classes canceled across state for the second time in the same week.


----------



## effmaster (Mar 8, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> I saw that, but figured it was just your insanity speaking.
> FYI: As I speak there is an inch of snow (was about 3 earlier) out my window and right down the road (about 50 miles) got 13 inches today alone. It most certainly does snow.  Classes canceled across state for the second time in the same week.



WTFshadedshu

I liove higher up North than you and tonight we are actually getting snow for a change but the most that it will come to is maybe 1 inch (that is if it doesnt ice over the roads instead lol.

Edit:Actually I take that last statement back of me living higher than you lol. I forgot about old Louisiana lol


Edit2.:You know what I think Ill go to bed now im tired and if im not thinking straight then that means that I really do need to go to bed then.


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

Yepp.  Who cares about LSWho anyway, no one likes them.  As of right now, I am in Little Rock, AR (not Fayetteville as my name says) so you are exactly due east of me.  Most of the weather that passed through here was heading NE, so it will probably not hit you, other than the outer edge of it.  It really isn't common though for the snow, especially twice in one week.  Well I'm tired, so I'm gonna hit the sack.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 8, 2008)

SEC _IS_ overrated....sorry! 


PAC-10's WHERE ITS AT SON! 


edit: not really wanting to start a fight, just kind of kidding around, hah. realized this is a sensative subject!


----------



## effmaster (Mar 8, 2008)

Creatre said:


> SEC _IS_ overrated....sorry!
> 
> 
> PAC-10's WHERE ITS AT SON!
> ...



Didnt the SEC bring home the NCAA Championship game trophy this year (LSU hint hint hint)


----------



## Creatre (Mar 8, 2008)

effmaster said:


> Didnt the SEC bring home the NCAA Championship game trophy this year (LSU hint hint hint)



Psh. We have hotter girls. That is all.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 8, 2008)

Sweetness!

I'm currently at Pepperdine University and started in 2007.  I am majoring in Business Administration and minoring in Spanish Literature and possibly Industrial/Organizational Psychology.  Why you ask?  To be come a Police Officer.


----------



## effmaster (Mar 8, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Psh. We have hotter girls. That is all.



Pfft Our southern women have freckles and REAL BREASTS.

 that really turns me on lol. OK lets leave that alone now before we get in trouble lol


----------



## btarunr (Mar 8, 2008)

I get it now. This club is all about "my college is better", right? What we all go to college for? Education. Talk about education first.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 8, 2008)

effmaster said:


> Pfft Our southern women have freckles and REAL BREASTS.
> 
> that really turns me on lol. OK lets leave that alone now before we get in trouble lol



Psh, no fun!


----------



## Conti027 (Mar 8, 2008)

Creatre said:


> Psh. We have hotter girls. That is all.



heck yea AZ has some awesome girls. The ones in Temp and Scottsdale are the best. I mean mini skirt all year around. I lived there pretty much my whole life til I moved here to Washington and im freezing my ass off.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 8, 2008)

Conti027 said:


> heck yea AZ has some awesome girls. The ones in Temp and Scottsdale are the best. I mean mini skirt all year around. I lived there pretty much my whole life til I moved here to Washington and im freezing my ass off.



YEAH, thats what I'm talking about. About a month ago the skirts came back, and they are in full force right now. You are seriously missing it!!! It's finally starting to warm back up, it had actually gotten quite cold this winter though!


----------



## effmaster (Mar 8, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I get it now. This club is all about "my college is better", right? What we all go to college for? Education. Talk about education first.



We also go to college for the college experience of having fun lol. Of course education is a prority but having fun at college is also a priority.


----------



## effmaster (Mar 8, 2008)

Dammit I was gonna show off some photos of how measly our snowfall was last night but it wont let me uopload them to techpowerup now


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 8, 2008)

Creatre said:


> SEC _IS_ overrated....sorry!
> 
> 
> PAC-10's WHERE ITS AT SON!
> ...



Please...... PAC 10?  Except for USC they're no more fearsome than sunbelt conference teams.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 8, 2008)

effmaster said:


> We also go to college for the college experience of having fun lol. Of course education is a prority but having fun at college is also a priority.



I completely agree with this. 50% party/ 50% study. Just learn when to party or to study and you'll be fine. Except, most people in my class here at ASU are more like 95% party /5%study, hah. 

AND WOAH....ASU is going to have a real football team from last season on out. You better watch out for us, we surprised everyone this year, but the next 4 or 5 are going to be awesome.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 8, 2008)

You wanna talk about surprising, KU was exceptionally surprising!  I couldn't ask for a better season.  Well maybe winning against MU....

Next year will be full of teams trying to back it up...


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2008)

Milwaukee Area Technical College:  Associates Degree in Commercial Art
University of Wisconsin - Milwaukee: (I miss Bruce Pearl) Bachelor's Degree in Applied Arts (Painting, Drawing)
Working on Masters Degree in Art.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 8, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> Boo Auburn.  Basketball is playing them tomorrow.


Uh, how dare you boo one of the best SEC Schools in the conference. We owned you on several occasions (even baseball and basketball!!!)

Guess Ill add myself to this list, though I never did transfer down to Auburn... :shadedshu

Drake State Technical College, Huntsville AL
Went right out of highschool in summer of 1997.

Majored in Architectural Drafting (Residential) with some work in mechanical design
Minor in Computer Programming.
Graduated in 1999 about 4 months before my two years was up!!! Hoozah!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh and seeing as I didnt read all the way through, I would like to debate this Spackle 10 conference, or whatever they call it these days. Honestly, I dont even give much credit to USC, though they have had some playmakers. One of the weakest conferences to me...but I wont go further into detail.

Twice in a row, Ohio State went to the National Championship game, and twice in a row they sucked an egg big time, both to SEC Teams. I think the SEC states plenty for itself.

Oh and as far as the women, who cares who are better looking, there are tons of hotnesses all over, especially in the south. Southern women is a delicacy that must be tasted and enjoyed, I highly recommend you try them. (Oh yeah, guess it wouldn't hurt to say I'm a DAMN YANKEE who has integrated into the south. Born and raised (for 12 years anyways) in Hammond, IN, next to Chicago baby! GO BEARS, CUBS AND BULLS!!!! (uh white sox too ha ha)


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 8, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Uh, how dare you boo one of the best SEC Schools in the conference.



Booo Auburn. 

We'll see what goes down tonight at 6.  Auburn is 4-11 in conference and Arkansas needs to end it's losing streak.


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

There isn't a losing streak.  We will win tonight, because we are at home.  We always win home games, only lost 1 at the beginning of the season.  Its our away game that blows.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 8, 2008)

Haha, we will wind up losing the game probably. I dont know what the deal with Auburn is. 
Its like a few years back when all the talent was mad about the coaching change, they just deserted and havent recovered. Its like on one night and majorly off the next. Either way, I cant wait for football season myself HOOZAH! WAR EAGLE BABY!


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 8, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> There isn't a losing streak.  We will win tonight, because we are at home.  We always win home games, only lost 1 at the beginning of the season.  Its our away game that blows.




You're in denial. We've only won 2 of the last 7 games and those losses were to some pretty crappy teams.


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

I'm not in denial at all.  Trust me, I am frustrated with their performance, a whole lot.  With the exception of Alabama, 4 of the 5 teams we lost to were at one time in the top 25, and we can't even say that about this season.  Alabama shouldn't have happened, but hey, that's Razorback basketball.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 8, 2008)

Haha, NCAA basketball is a topsy turvy world.


----------



## effmaster (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok WarEagle Ive added you and Erocker to the list.
Some time in the next few days im going to be making the front page look much more appealing with the names of each member and such. Im still mulling it over in my head on which way I think is best to do it.
Also anyone who wishes to feel free to make a clubhouse picture for our sigs. I wont have time to make one yet.
And finally if you know of anyone who went to college in this website try to PM them so they can join us. I cant be sending PMs to everyone here on TPU thatll be nigh impossible to do lol.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 8, 2008)

Haha, Im sure there are more out there. As far as a sig, we canonly have one, so I dont have use for one, but some others may. Maybe Zek can do it for us, hes a wiz with photoshop.


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 8, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Uh, how dare you boo one of the best SEC Schools in the conference. We owned you on several occasions (even baseball and basketball!!!)



I am just trying to remember when those occasions were.  I remember a close loss this past football season, but I can't recall much "ownage" there.  I do believe the current halftime score of the game is 45-26 Arkansas, so again, I am waiting to see the "one of the best" SEC teams make an attempt at winning.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm not much for clubs, but this seems interesting. I have a rather notorious college career:

Broome Community College, Binghamton NY 1992-1993 AA Psychology
3 years off to work
SUNY Cortland, Cortland NY Recreation Education 1996-1997
Went back to work for 3 years
NYU, New York City. BS Psychology 2003

I've also taken some Graduate classes at UK. We lived there for a year.


----------



## effmaster (Mar 9, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I'm not much for clubs, but this seems interesting. I have a rather notorious college career:



Added
Welcome to the club paulieg if you know of anyone else who has any college/university experience do invite them to this clubhouse.
I want the members list here to exceed well beyond 100 members


----------



## effmaster (Mar 29, 2008)

Whoops Ive been forgetting about this clubhouse guys lol 
BUMP!!!!!


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah I'm surprised there hasn't been as much chatter here.  Rock Chalk Jay Hawk Big 12 Champs and rockin there way to the Championship!!

GO KU!


----------



## Steevo (Mar 29, 2008)

I can has be in colladge klub too?



Microsoft Office and some web design stuff later,


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 29, 2008)

I guess I will join another college club before the end.

I'm a senior at Georgia State. 
BS Psychology
I'll be done in August.

I can't decide whether I can't wait to be done or if I want to go to college forever.........


----------



## effmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> I guess I will join another college club before the end.
> 
> I'm a senior at Georgia State.
> BS Psychology
> ...


Im sure you would love to choose the latter forever and ever.
Who would want to leave all those frat parties anyways lol


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 30, 2008)

effmaster said:


> Im sure you would love to choose the latter forever and ever.
> Who would want to leave all those frat parties anyways lol



No, I won't miss frat parties. I just enjoy being a student to some degree. There is so much to learn, and although I don't really like the actual classes, I like what I learn in class. Plus I can choose not to go whenever I want, can't do that in the "real world." 

A perpetual state of transition actually sounds pretty good to me, never know where your going and always trying to dig into the deep complex simplicity that makes up this crazy cosmic slop. I dunno, I'm just not looking forward to spending most of my time doing something I probably won't want to to make a living (I'm quite lazy you see).......


Oh and I started in the spring of 2004.


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 30, 2008)

Formatting for the win ? LOL

Ex_ReVeN:
University of Technology, Sydney.
Degree in design and visual communication.


----------



## department76 (Mar 30, 2008)

farlex85 said:


> Screw the frat parties, screw frats all together (sorry if anybody's in a frat). I just enjoy being a student to some degree. There is so much to learn, and although I don't really like the actual classes, I like what I learn in class. Plus I can choose not to go whenever I want, can't do that in the "real world."




I am an active member of Sigma Nu fraternity at the University of Wyoming, we have had some of the most notorious parties on my campus in the alst few years.  Sorry frats aren't your thing, and sorry your name is "never on the list."  Which, is just a guess, may or may not be true.

University of Wyoming (ABET accredited engineering college)
B.S. Electrical Engineering - Dec. 2009 (I'm currently a junior)


----------



## farlex85 (Mar 30, 2008)

department76 said:


> I am an active member of Sigma Nu fraternity at the University of Wyoming, we have had some of the most notorious parties on my campus in the alst few years.  Sorry frats aren't your thing, and sorry your name is "never on the list."  Which, is just a guess, may or may not be true.
> 
> 
> B.S. Electrical Engineering - Dec. 2009 (I'm currently a junior)



Well, I'm not quite sure what your referring to, I don't really go to clubs too often, so I suppose my name wouldn't be on their lists. It does get on some lists though, depending on what I'm trying to do. I'm sorry, I don't mean any offense to fraternities, your right, their not my thing, but thats fine. Other people like them and thats fine too. I rushed with a few, and have partied with the sigma nu chapter here at georgia state, and georgia tech. I just never felt like spending money for it or going through the hazing process (although not all frats partake in this), but I know they got their perks. Anyway, .


----------



## effmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok everyone Ive made a couple minor changes to the front page to make everybodys names look prettier and to stick out better. (dont worry I still have more to do but im lazy to do anymore right now.
Also Farlex85,Department76 and ex_reven you have both been added to the list welcome to the college clubhouse


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 30, 2008)

Not in college....

YET!!!


----------



## effmaster (Mar 31, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> Not in college....
> 
> YET!!!



We have  a drifter here folks 
Get off our forum and dont come back till your either a.) in college or b.) going to be in college very sooon (like to the point of knowing what college/university it is lol)


----------



## department76 (Mar 31, 2008)

effmaster said:


> Ok everyone Ive made a couple minor changes to the front page to make everybodys names look prettier and to stick out better. (dont worry I still have more to do but im lazy to do anymore right now.
> Also Farlex85,Department76 and ex_reven you have both been added to the list welcome to the college clubhouse





sorry i forgot to say, i'm at the University of Wyoming!!!

also, mine is an ABET accredited engineering college (as all should be lol)


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Rock Chalk JayHawk!!!!*

Kansas University National Champions!!!




Kansas P'wnd Memphis!


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 8, 2008)

You must have been watching a different game.  The game I watched was really close.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 8, 2008)

Me too. Because american football sucks


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 9, 2008)

Well, then it's a good thing football season has been over for months and we were watching basketball.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 9, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> Well, then it's a good thing football season has been over for months and we were watching basketball.



Great LOL.
You can tell that I dont watch tv 

I only watch tv on tuesdays between 8:30 and 10:30pm and on wednesdays from 8:30 til 10:30. And even then, Im not really watching it because I just record it onto HD TV Tuner and watch it the next day 

But anyway, I stand by my opinion that gridiron sucks


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 9, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> You must have been watching a different game.  The game I watched was really close.



True the game was close, but I think KU out played Memphis and owned them!  
Prob the best basketball game I've ever seen!


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 10, 2008)

That looks so close to spam that its not funny


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 10, 2008)

You guys should check out ruckus.com if you haven't seen it, its free and legal music for college students. Check it out, its a good alternative to torrents. Its pop-ups which used to be nonexistent are starting to grow, but you can't argue with free.


----------



## Shizelbs (Apr 15, 2008)

Washington State University, 2005, Doctor of Pharmacy


----------



## effmaster (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok you have been added Shizelbs


----------



## Shizelbs (Apr 16, 2008)

Rad.


----------



## mlee49 (May 14, 2008)

Sweet Finals all done!!!  Time to go sell the books for beer money$$$!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 14, 2008)

I got 91 on my programming techniques final and i didnt even finish the paper.


----------



## Polaris573 (May 14, 2008)

Congratulations.  I hope the rest of your finals went well too.

What classes is everyone taking next semester?

Summer 2008:
Organic Chemistry I
Organic Chemistry II

Fall 2008:
Comparative Vertebrate Morphology
Evolutionary Biology
Biostatistics
General Genetics


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 14, 2008)

Thanks!

Im doing Object Oriented Programming, Introductory Statistics, Principles of Management, Discrete Math.


----------



## farlex85 (May 14, 2008)

I'm taking a History of Jazz class, and that will be the final class I have to take for my Bachelor's. Ready to be done I think.


----------



## mlee49 (May 14, 2008)

Congrats farlex!  You might be the first to graduate from the College Boys Clubhouse!  

Should we post grades?  If so, I got an B in Eng. Physics!

Summer:  I'm taking an easy A this Semester, Micro A+ prep.  Maybe Econ 2 we'll see.


----------



## Psychoholic (May 14, 2008)

Didnt know about this Clubhouse..  Anyways, here's mine.

Texas State Technical College
Started January of 2007
Dual Majoring : AAS Computer Networks and Systems Administration
                   : AAS Network Security Technologies


----------



## Dangle (May 14, 2008)

I dropped out of community college.


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2008)

I'm about to enter my ninth beloved year of college.  Only one bachelor's degree to show for it so far.  :shadedshu


----------



## Dangle (May 14, 2008)

omg... how do you pay for 9 years of that crap?  Hopefully you'll get a good job to compensate for the time wasted in college.


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2008)

I have a good job.  That's how I pay for college.  Plus, kissing asses at the administrative level of a University helps alot!  It's a little backwards, I know, but my career and my education are separate entities.


----------



## Dangle (May 14, 2008)

For me, the internet renders college obsolete.  I can study in any subject at any time for free, and skip all the core humanities type crap that I couldn't care less about.


----------



## spud107 (May 14, 2008)

so on your cv it says "i studied the internets"


----------



## farlex85 (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, of course you can learn anything you want on the internet. Most good jobs require some sort of certifications though, such as a college degree. Most employers won't be too interested if you just tell the "Oh I learned about that on the internet." Of course it always depends on what your trying to do.......


----------



## spud107 (May 15, 2008)

career in the porn industry?


----------



## farlex85 (May 15, 2008)

spud107 said:


> career in the porn industry?



 Exactly


----------

